# mehrere Ebenen gleichzeitig aufhellen?



## alloisxp (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab hier ein Bild mit recht vielen Ebenen und leider habe ich das Problem das er es nach dem Speichern fürs Web deutlich dunkler darstellt als es vorher in Photoshop als .psd aussah (woran liegt das eigentlich und wie bekomme ich das weg?).

Worum es mir jetzt aber geht:

Das Bild istnun fertig, ich würde aber halt gerne alle ebenen ein Stück aufhellen und mir grauts gerade bischen davor das für jede der ca. 50 Ebenen einzeln zu machen außerdem will ich es für die Zukunft wissen:

Geht es irgendwie das man alle Ebenen gleichzeitig etwas aufhellt? Wenn ja wie?
Eventuell mit Image Ready oder so?
Bin jetzt nicht DER Experte in Sachen Bildbearbeitung (was man wohl merkt).

Wäre daher sehr dankbar für die Hilfe.


----------



## janoc (18. Februar 2008)

Sog. Einstellungsebenen wirken auf _alle_ Ebenen die darunter liegen. Du erstellst sie über das Menü "Ebene - neue Einstellungsebene" oder das Icon unten in der Ebenenpalette (diagonal geteilter schwarz/weißer Kreis). 
Helligkeit/Kontrast für einfache, Tonwerktkorrektur bzw. Grad.Kurven für komplexere Anpassung

Die Farb- bzw. Helligkeitsunterschiede liegen vermutlich an den Einstellungen im Farbmanagement bzw. den Farbeinstellungen. Leider kenne ich mich da nicht gut genug aus – aber das richtig einstellen wäre der korrektere als der oben beschrieben Weg


----------

